# Proud of Tennessee....Keep it up



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

I hope Oklahoma follows suit...

http://newsok.com/tennessee-brings-back-the-electric-chair-for-executions/article/4850261


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Haslam has been a great govenor.....he has helped the state immensely in education by getting rid of many of the lazy ass liberal school teachers by signing a bill that did away with tenure. Many of the teachers here felt like they were untouchable once tenured....which led to much laziness for many. Now, teachers here have to meet progress mandates and goals just like there are in many professions. Haslam comes from a extremely wealthy family(his brother owns the Cleveland Browns) but you would never guess it if you met him on the street. The Volunteer State is making progress in all facets of government in contrast to many of the eastern states in these pitiful economic and political times.

Regards, Mike

http://www.businessforcore.org/tennessees-education-turnaround-coincidence/


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

What gets me is so many seemed to be so concerned about that guy they executed a few weeks ago with lethal injection and it took like 30 or 45 minutes to work, well so what. All I could think about is the girl that he and his buddies shot and buried alive, just think what she went through. They can bring back hangings and the firing squad as far as I'm concerned.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/04/30/us/oklahoma-botched-execution/


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes Grateful, you are so right. The liberals worry more about the rights of the criminal than the victims.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Wouldn't be tough to fund either. Wouldn't take long to find volunteers for a firing squad.

Mike-trade governors? Ours was a teacher for a minute after college. Heard him say time and time again how hard of a job it was. I believe any job he had taken would be the most difficult ever.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Ropes cheap, so is ammo. I bet people would donate ammo if they just started shooting pedophiles.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

If we needed ammo for that reason I would find a 20 year supply for the entire US donated in 3 days.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> Haslam has been a great govenor.....he has helped the state immensely in education by getting rid of many of the lazy ass liberal school teachers by signing a bill that did away with tenure. Many of the teachers here felt like they were untouchable once tenured....which led to much laziness for many. Now, teachers here have to meet progress mandates and goals just like there are in many professions. Haslam comes from a extremely wealthy family(his brother owns the Cleveland Browns) but you would never guess it if you met him on the street. The Volunteer State is making progress in all facets of government in contrast to many of the eastern states in these pitiful economic and political times.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://www.businessforcore.org/tennessees-education-turnaround-coincidence/


The teachers union had to scream bloody murder about that.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

I agree Grateful. They should bring back the guillotine and gallows. Just think they can be automated too. I could come up with some creative more suiting methods. Slow painful and suffering Most aren't appropriate for haytalk..... One would be to turn them loose to the public and let them take care of them kinda like "stoning" them to death


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


> The teachers union had to scream bloody murder about that.


Indeed they did, and he was much hated early on....by the libs....but soon folks realized that, hey, this man is right....our state education is pathetic and this man has a vision of change....and it was real....no obama bs speech. Haslam is a man of action. He is softspoken, unassuming, but his word carries a tremendous weight. His family owns Pilot Oil company and he was a CEO until a few years ago when he resigned after winning the governorship, before that he was the mayor of Knoxville. One other thing, he made hunting and fishing a state constitutionial right so that the liberal peta freaks could never sneak thru any of their psycho legislation in this state....and he supports right to carry gun owners 100%. You would never guess he had this kind of backbone if you heard him on the media or out in the street. There is still hope in this country just knowing that there is still....a few good men.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> Indeed they did, and he was much hated early on....by the libs....but soon folks realized that, hey, this man is right....our state education is pathetic and this man has a vision of change....and it was real....no obama bs speech. Haslam is a man of action. He is softspoken, unassuming, but his word carries a tremendous weight. His family owns Pilot Oil company and he was a CEO until a few years ago when he resigned after winning the governorship, before that he was the mayor of Knoxville. One other thing, he made hunting and fishing a state constitutionial right so that the liberal peta freaks could never sneak thru any of their psycho legislation in this state....and he supports right to carry gun owners 100%. You would never guess he had this kind of backbone if you heard him on the media or out in the street. There is still hope in this country just knowing that there is still....a few good men.
> 
> Regards, Mike


And that's what this country needs for leaders instead of community organizers and career politicians.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Grateful11 said:


> What gets me is so many seemed to be so concerned about that guy they executed a few weeks ago with lethal injection and it took like 30 or 45 minutes to work, well so what. All I could think about is the girl that he and his buddies shot and buried alive, just think what she went through. They can bring back hangings and the firing squad as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/04/30/us/oklahoma-botched-execution/


You must be referring to the so called botched execution here in Oklahoma. The folks here don't consider it a botched execution the criminal received his punishment which was handed down by a jury of his peers. He is dead and that was the purpose of the execution to begin with so it wasn't a botched execution at all. Did he suffer we don't know and frankly the good people of Oklahoma don't give a damn if he did.

I am sorry to say that I witnessed an execution at our state prison and I can say with confidence that the criminal have a lot better death than there victims.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

The south's gonna rise again!!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Tenure ruled unconstitutional in california:

http://theweek.com/speedreads/index/262961/speedreads-teacher-tenure-law-in-california-ruled-unconstitutional?utm_source=links&utm_medium=website&utm_campaign=speedreadsfacebook#axzz34IicZeBS


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Tenure ruled unconstitutional in california:
> 
> http://theweek.com/speedreads/index/262961/speedreads-teacher-tenure-law-in-california-ruled-unconstitutional?utm_source=links&utm_medium=website&utm_campaign=speedreadsfacebook#axzz34IicZeBS


Best thing I have heard from Cali in a long time. I still think mexico can keep them though.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

bluefarmer said:


> The south's gonna rise again!!


Till you get to this sh!thole of the country and then you'll turn around and go home


----------

